# Inline Planer Boards - Questions



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi.

I am interested in information about inline planer boards. I will be fishing from non-motorized boats (canoes, kayaks).
Yes, I could get a boat. No, I don't want to (dedicated canoe/kayak fisherman). I understand planer boarding on a canoe/kayak is much different.

I love casting, but am having a harder time locating fishing during the hot summer months. I am wanting to start using planer boards to set my gear at specified depths, as to troll as close to the thermocline along edges, etc etc.

Other than the board itself, what do I need to carry a specific bait at a specific depth? I'm assuming a weight of some sort?

Any help/tips are greatly appreciated. I will only be using boards when trolling deep in the summer, during the day. I have all the experience casting and nightfishing, so giving this a shot so I can reduce my chance of a dog day

Catch, Photo, Release!!


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

What species are you targeting? How fast can you get up to without a motor? What type body of water are you planning on fishing?

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

you could get a line counter like a okuma magda pro in a 20dx i think that is the smallest they make in a line counter then just run stick baits. depending on depth desired you could get 10-30 feet down max @ 220 foot back or as shallow as 10 feet down at 60 foot back just depends on the lures used. you can also get small boards like the church tackle tx-6 magnum and side winder planer boards. which i got them and there great boards for river fishing. i would look up "precision trolling" web site for the depth chart stickers. stick them on the tackle boxes of the lures needed and liked to use i think they are about 1.99 per lure series. but are needed to find depth lures run at and how far back to run them lures. with out them your lost... any ways best of luck ...i am sure you can do it....


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl said:


> What species are you targeting? How fast can you get up to without a motor? What type body of water are you planning on fishing?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Mainly pike, and learning more about walleye. I can probably paddle about... um... 1 mph or less? lol

Reservoirs are where I'm most challenged, and usually the progressively deep ends nearest the dams


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

swaprat said:


> you could get a line counter like a okuma magda pro in a 20dx i think that is the smallest they make in a line counter then just run stick baits. depending on depth desired you could get 10-30 feet down max @ 220 foot back or as shallow as 10 feet down at 60 foot back just depends on the lures used. you can also get small boards like the church tackle tx-6 magnum and side winder planer boards. which i got them and there great boards for river fishing. i would look up "precision trolling" web site for the depth chart stickers. stick them on the tackle boxes of the lures needed and liked to use i think they are about 1.99 per lure series. but are needed to find depth lures run at and how far back to run them lures. with out them your lost... any ways best of luck ...i am sure you can do it....


I will check out this chart you mentioned. I have a lot of research. Thank you


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

what i would suggest id some thing like a Johnson silver minnow or even a dare devil style lures. put them in the planer board x amount out and not worry about the chart."cause your not fast enough" some times fish will hit those lures trolled that way even rattle traps do good trolled found that out on duck lake up in traverse city. any ways your not really controlled depth that way so you really don't need that book/ charts now if using a small motor you mite be able to do it. if your just paddling i would skip those charts un-necessary expenses.


----------



## Skip (Jul 12, 2008)

You can check your speed with a simple hand held GPS. Out of curiousty, I once tried to walk 1.5 mph to put that speed in to perspective, and I had to walk sloooow to maintain that speed. So I think you might be surprized. I'll bet you could paddle that speed easily. And don't worry about speed surges, I think it actually helps. Sounds very cool to try running boards from a Kayak. Good luck!


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh yea, that's true, I'll just rig to where it can never go deeper than my intended depth.

Good point on the speed. I'll check myself out and even mess around with the wind a bit to see what speed I really get on average. And yes, I think it is going to be a cool thing to get into, now that I am ready. 

Thanks for all the words guys


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

The Okuma Magda is also available in a MA15DX and would probably be good for a yak.
You would have no problem hitting 1.5MPH SOG - probably a tough time keeping it that slow until you practice a cadence of how often you'd paddle.
Floating stick baits & trolling sinkers are another good thing, as well as bottom bouncers & crawler harnesses.
Lots of good info out there.....


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

sfw1960 said:


> The Okuma Magda is also available in a MA15DX and would probably be good for a yak.
> You would have no problem hitting 1.5MPH SOG - probably a tough time keeping it that slow until you practice a cadence of how often you'd paddle.
> Floating stick baits & trolling sinkers are another good thing, as well as bottom bouncers & crawler harnesses.
> Lots of good info out there.....



was not sure if they made a ma15dx magda pro thanks for the tip. i am betting he could i was thinking it was a slow number he gave but to constantly pull that pace would be tiring he would tire out easily on some lakes. trying to troll at a constant pace. most of all with a hurt right hand or sore if that like you said in another post ... and also some other good point on the bottom bouncers and crawler harness etc... that would be another great idea to add to the arsenal too...


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm thinking your going too have a real difficult time getting inline planer boards off from a canoe or kayak when you have a fish on. If it were me I'd explore dipsy divers, inline weights and possibly leadcore line.


----------



## Nick D. (Aug 7, 2011)

Try out the Off Shore OR-34 Mini-Boards. The nice thing with them is that you can use your existing rods, although line-counter reels make things much easier to duplicate. They are also reversible and lightweight, so you can watch your rod tips for a fish instead of having to watch the board, which I'm assuming it would be behind you. You can use in-line or Snap Weights to get your baits down deeper as well as Tadpoles. Another option is leadcore or copper line, but you're getting into more gear then. You would be surprised what those little boards can pull. You can set it so you can trip it when a fish hits and it slides down to the weight via a snap swivel.


----------

